# Salmoura para derreter neve e gelo no IP4 de forma mais eficiente e económica



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

A propósito da neve e das estradas, a semana passada li que uma concessionária este ano vai usar uma estratégia diferente, usando salmoura:



> *Salmoura para derreter neve e gelo no IP4 de forma 'mais eficiente e económica'
> *
> A concessionária da Autoestrada Transmontana vai utilizar neste Inverno um outro método, para derreter o gelo e a neve em todo o IP4, mais eficiente e económico do que o tradicional sal gema, anunciou hoje um responsável.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

Parece uma solução interessante. Ainda hoje assisti a várias passagens de um limpa-neves a espalhar sal e é bem verdade que as partículas de sal gema podem ser facilmente projectadas para fora da estrada com a passagem dos veículos. Mas se apresentam esse problema, também têm algumas vantagens. Pelos vistos é um petisco para alguns animais. Hoje, numa estada da Sanábria, umas 5 ou 6 enormes vacas entretinham-se a comer o sal no meio da estrada e nada as fez dali sair


----------



## FSantos (1 Dez 2011 às 01:09)

*Re: Comunicação social*

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Bragan%E7a&Concelho=Bragan%E7a&Option=Interior&content_id=2160044&page=1

"As perspectivas são de que este seja um ano com pouca neve, segundo o comandante do CDOS..."

Este Sr. Comandante como terá obtido esta previsão?
Veremos se tem razão ou não.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Dez 2011 às 22:50)

*Re: Comunicação social*



FSantos disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Bragan%E7a&Concelho=Bragan%E7a&Option=Interior&content_id=2160044&page=1
> 
> "As perspectivas são de que este seja um ano com pouca neve, segundo o comandante do CDOS..."
> 
> ...



Alguém que me faculte o e-mail do senhor Comandante, que não hesitarei em perguntar-lhe qual o fundamento para aquela afirmação.

Até pode vir a ser um Inverno sem neve (não é isso que está em causa), mas aquela afirmação não deixa de intrigar-me, porque parece claro que foi proferida com base noutra qualquer informação que o senhor Comandante obteve de determinada fonte.

Aguardo que alguém me faculte o seu e-mail. Obrigado.


----------

